
Aaron Shapiro: 10 Hot Startups to Watch - andujo
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/aaron-shapiro/10-hot-startups-to-watch_b_716496.html
======
jw84
A reprint of a rewrite of a TechCrunch write up post. To add to the
uselessness it should have been a 10-click slideshow of logos.

